# Installato windozzoz xp non mi vede piu gentoo

## kattivo

Io purtroppo ho dovuto mettere anche windows...prima avevo gentoo con il grub come bootleader...ora che ho messo windows, è stato coperto il grub. come posso farli partire tutti e due? 

ho provato con il cdlive a rinstallare il grub. pero' non mi effetua il chroot!

come posso fare?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Io purtroppo ho dovuto mettere anche windows...prima avevo gentoo con il grub come bootleader...ora che ho messo windows, è stato coperto il grub. come posso farli partire tutti e due? 
> 
> ho provato con il cdlive a rinstallare il grub. pero' non mi effetua il chroot!
> 
> come posso fare?

 

avvia con un CD live, chroot nell'installazione linux, e poi dai un grub-install

oppure aggiungi linux al menu di windows. per fare questo ci sono diversi post che ne parlano

----------

## kattivo

wow...me ne potresti elencare uno ? per mettere linux su windows..??? grazie! :Surprised: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> wow...me ne potresti elencare uno ? per mettere linux su windows..??? grazie!

 

Io farei il contrario con vmware (a pagamento) o con bochs (open sorcio). Comunque non devi reinstallare grub ma solo fare il chroot (montando tutte le partizioni linux) e poi dare

```
# grub

grub > root (hdX,Y)

grub > setup (hdX)

grub > quit

```

questo perche' win ha sovrascritto il MBR e tu lo ricrei con quei comandi

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> wow...me ne potresti elencare uno ? per mettere linux su windows..??? grazie!

 

no. cosa hai capito  :Confused: 

intendevo mettere nel menu di avvio di windows una voce che avvia linux  :Smile: 

dipende da cosa preferisci usare te

----------

## Dece

Cmq per usare il bootloader di windows era necessaria una procedura un po' macchinosa

http://software.newsforge.com/software/05/02/15/2023237.shtml?tid=130&tid=2&tid=91&tid=11

inoltre non è il massimo della comodità se c'è bisogno di fare qualche modifica: per me è meglio usare grub o lilo  :Wink: 

----------

## rakim

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> bochs (open sorcio)

 

Ha limitazioni come wine? Su cui girano solo alcune applicazioni!

Mi interesserebbe perché, se è così, formatto winzozz (che non utilizzo quasi mai se non per alcuni programmi) e lo emulo!!!

----------

## kattivo

Il problema è che al livecd non mi lascia entrare nel chroot quindi non posso rinstallare grub...

----------

## Flonaldo

ma perchè non usate lilo??? a mio avviso è molto piu affidabile

----------

## Dece

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Il problema è che al livecd non mi lascia entrare nel chroot quindi non posso rinstallare grub...

 

ma cosa ti dice?

----------

## Flonaldo

Puoi anche evitare di fare il chroot...inserisci il cd e te direttamente da riga di comando vai a riaggiornare Grub...quindi non hai bisogno del chroot!!!

----------

## rakim

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Il problema è che al livecd non mi lascia entrare nel chroot quindi non posso rinstallare grub...

 

Prima di fare il chroot, devi montare le partizioni! Ecco l'ordine:

```
# mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Dove X è il numero della partizione in cui hai installato gentoo!

(Se non lo ricordi o non sei sicuro) lancia prima il comando

```
# cfdisk
```

[OT] A proposito di cfdisk, perché nella guida all'installazione si fa riferimento ancora a fdisk??? cfdisk è molto più semplice! [OT]

@Flonaldo: sei sicuro? Sinceramente non credo sia possibileLast edited by rakim on Mon Apr 18, 2005 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dece

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Puoi anche evitare di fare il chroot...inserisci il cd e te direttamente da riga di comando vai a riaggiornare Grub...quindi non hai bisogno del chroot!!!

 

Aspetta, l'installazione del bootloader fa comunque fatta da chroot...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Il problema è che al livecd non mi lascia entrare nel chroot quindi non posso rinstallare grub...

 

credo che il tuo problema sia una cosa comune a molte persone che installano gentoo. in effetti non è immeiata come cosa comprendere che nel momento in cui tu devi operare delle modifiche con win questo riscrive l'mbr del disco e quindi non ti permette di effettuare il boot. questo puoi risolverlo riposizionando grub nella sua locazione principe ('mbr) oppure puoi decidere per esempio di tenerlo su floppy (più lento ma c'è gente che lo fa). questo perchè:

```

+----------------------+

|                      |

|        MBR           |

|                      |

+----------------------+

|                      |

|       WIN            |

|                      |

+----------------------+

|                      |

|      LINUX           |

|                      |

+----------------------+
```

all'interno dell'mbr tu hai un programma che ti permette di collegarti alla prima o alla seconda partizione del tuo hard disk (per semplicità ne ho messe due). il problema è che questo avviene in un regime democratico, in regime di monopolio questo non avviene e win si riscrive completamente l'mbr, (solo l'mbr, il resto della partizione linux rimane intatto) e questo è vero quasi sempre. l'unica eccezione che io conosca sono i recovery cd che spesso si trovano nei portatili. il funzionamento di quelli è più complesso e credo che google ti possa chiarire ogni dubbio. a questo punto: per poter tornare in democrazia devi andare a ricollocare grub all'interno dell'MBR e questo è possibile farlo con il livecd (che ricordo essere un sistema perfettamente funzionante e non solo un supporto di installazione) handbook alla mano devi eseguire tutte le operazioni che ti portano da dopo la definizione delle dimensioni dei dischi, perciò dal loro montaggio fino al chroot all'interno del nuovo ambiente. logicamente tutto ciò senza eseguire alcun tipo di operazione di estrazione ti stage o di compilazione. riassumendo queste operazioni dovrebbero dovrebbero essere all'incirca tre o quattro ed a memoria:

```
mount /dev/hdx /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hdy /mnt/gentoo/boot -> se hai la boot su altre partizioni

mount ---> altre partizioni se ne hai create di più. non credo visto che questa è la tua prima installazione

mount -t proc none /mnt/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile

env-update

```

a questo punto tu è come se non stessi più utilizzando il livecd. ok questo è all'interno del lettore ed ogni tanto parte e fa qualche giro. però tutti i programmi che tu utilizzi in questo momento sono quelli presenti sull'hard-disk. a dimostrazione di questo ti posso dire che in un momento di pazzia ho eseguito una sessione grafica da livecd. (non so se questo possa comportare danni a qualcosa però spettacolo funzionava  :Very Happy:  ). adesso puoi eseguire le operazioni relative all'installazione di grub. niente emerge etc etc. ma solo la parte relativa alla sua copia nell'mbr. le operazioni necessarie le ha scritte fedeli in un post precedente. 

credo sia tutto. smonti le varie periferiche e ti godi il tuo nuovo grub!

ultima info: grub non è un prodotto funzionante esclusivamente con linux, è un bootloader ed esiste anche per sistemi winz... in questo caso credo si possa installare anche da lì. ma è così comodo il livecd.  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> ma perchè non usate lilo??? a mio avviso è molto piu affidabile

 

In che senso?? Qua la colpa che non va piu' non e' di grub ma e' di win che ha sovrascritto il MBR. I due bootloader sono affidabilissimi

----------

## sorchino

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   ma perchè non usate lilo??? a mio avviso è molto piu affidabile 
> 
> In che senso?? Qua la colpa che non va piu' non e' di grub ma e' di win che ha sovrascritto il MBR. I due bootloader sono affidabilissimi

 

Quoto fedeliallalinea e aggiungerei che grub è ben più evoluto di lilo.

La shell di grub è comoda in caso di errori vari che posson capitare (anche sbagliare a scrivere il nome del kernel nel file grub.conf oppure bootare un kernel vecchio che non è tra le voci inserite).

Non dover reinstallare grub a ogni modifica del kernel poi è un'altra comodità.

----------

## kattivo

Il chroot non me lo fa...devo trovare un'altro sistema..

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Il chroot non me lo fa...devo trovare un'altro sistema..

 

se ci posti anche l'errore che ti da magari ti diamo una mano, altrimenti vedi te... ma mi pare strano che non ti faccia il chroot (per non dire "impossibile")

i casi sono due

1) stai sbagliano qualcosa te

2) hai la partizione di root totalmente corrotta il che non è bello....

----------

## kattivo

eh non me lo ricordo essattamente comunque è tipo:

"bin/bash" : cannot Exect binary..

ho provato a fare anche

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/sh

...stessa cosa..

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'unica volta che non sono riuscito a fare il chroot è stato quando ho compilato il system per i586 e lo mandavo in esecuzione su un pentium pro 200MHz. ma non credo sia il tuo caso. (almeno spero)  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

a prop. lo so che non è una soluzione. però come detto sopra puoi sempre provare con questo. almeno intanto riesci a rimettere up la gentoo  :Very Happy: 

http://www.grub.org/html/counter.php?filename=grub-client-2.6.0.exe&url=http://www.grub.org/ftp/pub/client/2.6.0/grub-client-2.6.0.exe

----------

## kattivo

a cosa serve quel grub client?

----------

## Little Cash

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> eh non me lo ricordo essattamente comunque è tipo:
> 
> "bin/bash" : cannot Exect binary..
> 
> ho provato a fare anche
> ...

 

Quoto Cazzantonio.... non e' che e' una cosa strana... dovrebbe essere "impossibile" a meno che non sbagli qualcosa tu o la partizione non sia corrotta (ma credo che se fosse corrotta ti darebbe errori anche durante il mount). Scusa se saro' ripetitivo: ma sei sicuro di dare *in ordine* i seguenti comandi?

```

mount /dev/hda(tuapartizione) /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> eh non me lo ricordo essattamente comunque è tipo:
> 
> "bin/bash" : cannot Exect binary..
> 
> ho provato a fare anche
> ...

 

magari dico una cavolata... sicuro di non aver montato la partizione con "noexec"?

----------

## kattivo

l'errore esatto che mi da è

Chroot: cannot run command "/bin/bash" : Exec format error

----------

## Little Cash

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> l'errore esatto che mi da è
> 
> Chroot: cannot run command "/bin/bash" : Exec format error

 

Pastaci un 

```

mount

```

per favore

----------

## kattivo

il mount non da problemi..

mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo (partizione di root)

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

le mie partizioni sono

hda1 windows..

hda2 boot

hda3 swap

hda4 root

----------

## Dece

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

 

questo è sbagliato, è cosi

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

e cmq:

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Prima di fare il chroot, devi montare le partizioni! Ecco l'ordine:
> 
> ```
> # mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo
> 
> ...

 

 :Wink: Last edited by Dece on Mon Apr 18, 2005 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rota

squsami....ma windows....per partire non usa un boot looder ???'

editalo in modo che faipartire sia windows che linux...( io lo fatto una volta " quando acora mi servivva winzozz..' e ti  assicuro che fiumzzioma....)

----------

## kattivo

è che non ho trovato niente riguardo la modifica del bootleader di windows...non è che ti ricordi qualcosa??

----------

## rota

cerca  sto file  

 *Quote:*   

> boot.ini 

 

se  poi fai una  ricercha su www.ggole.it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=+boot.ini+%2Blinux&btnG=Cerca&meta=lr%3Dlang_it

 

trovvi sto link......

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.wintricks.it/windxp/boot-ini.html

 

----------

## Dece

La guida che c'è in quel link spiega come estrarre il boot sector da un floppy, ma per estrarlo da una partizione bisogna usare il comando dd, come si spiega nel link postato da me prima

Però secondo me è inutile andare a complicarsi la vita così: è molto più semplice configurare grub o lilo e buonanotte

----------

## rota

si squsa,,,avevo sbagliato link......pero lo avevo coretto..... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.wintricks.it/windxp/boot-ini.html

 

e poi è piu facile di quanto sembri....

----------

## CarloJekko

mettere linux dal bootloader di winzozz è una caxxata... winzozz  ha un bootloader di cacca  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

cmq si fà così 

si installa lilo non nell'mbr

poi 

```
dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/home/tuoutente/liloboot.bin bs=512 count=1
```

andare in winzozz e mettere liloboot.bin appena creato che stà nella tua home in c:\ 

se è ntfs la partizione lo porti o con captive o con un dischetto  (alle volte io mi mando 1'mail  :Wink:   )

aggiungere con notepad questa riga

C:\liloboot.bin="Linux"

e parte 

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Little Cash

 *Dece wrote:*   

>  *kattivo wrote:*   mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc 
> 
> questo è sbagliato, è cosi
> 
> ```
> ...

 

o -t proc proc 

o -t proc none

va bene in ambedue i modi tranquillo

----------

## Dece

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> o -t proc proc 
> 
> o -t proc none
> ...

 

Si? chiedo scusa non sapevo  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kattivo

Raga...io non ci sono ancora riuscito a entrare in chroot...datemi una manina plsssss  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Raga...io non ci sono ancora riuscito a entrare in chroot...datemi una manina plsssss 

 

mi puoi scrivere per favore gli esatti comandi che scrivi da quando si avvia il livecd a quando ti da' l'errore?

continuo a pensare che tu stia sbagliando qualcosa.... non è possibile che non ti entri in chroot...

postali esattamente nel modo in cui li scrivi sulla tua macchina (e nello stesso ordine  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## cloc3

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> eh non me lo ricordo essattamente comunque è tipo:
> 
> "bin/bash" : cannot Exect binary..
> 
> 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-281675-highlight-chroot+bin+bash+exec+format+error.html

----------

## Little Cash

@KaTTiVo

Te l'avevo detto su IRC che usavi il livecd sbagliato  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kattivo

Allora finalemente sono riuscito a far partire gentoo! ho scaricato il livecd 2005 e facendo i controlli sull'hd sono riuscito a entrare! ora sono riuscito a sistemare il grub e farlo partire al boot! il problema è che se avvio windows, al riavvio successivo mi elimina il grub e al secondo riavvio vedo solo windows come prima..e mi tocca ogni volta fare questo procedimento...è possibile? 

ho guardato la partizione con fdisk e quando non riesco a entrare su linux ho notato che la partizione di windows è messa con il * di boot e naturalmente mi toglie quella di linux con il grub..

la domanda è: come faccio a togliere il default che mette windows sulla tabella delle partizioni? :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Little Cash

Da windows dai un fdisk /MBR

Quindi restarta con il livecd, installa grub nel MBR e riavvia. Dovrebbe funzionare

----------

## rota

 *Quote:*   

>  se avvio windows, al riavvio successivo mi elimina il grub e al secondo riavvio vedo solo windows 

 

questo perche ai nell pc un virus...è mi sa che  tesei preso  il  peggiore di tutti....

http://fsinfo.cs.uni-sb.de/~abe/pictures/windoof/logo_virus.jpg  :Wink: 

----------

## LastHope

Oggi grazie a questa guida (perchè non è stata fatta How-to?) io e un altro mio amico abbiamo sistemato il computer di un nostro amico  :Smile:  ...volevo solo aggiungere una cosa che qui non avevo notato (e non essendo tutti super-esperti di Linux, ci ha fatto penare un po'): la reinstallazione di Windows aveva cambiato i link simbolici alle varie partizioni, quindi dopo aver sistemato grub abbiamo anche dovuto modificare /etc/fstab con i nuovi link simbolici presenti se fatto andare cfdisk...non l'avevo letto in questi post, quindi ho pensato di aggiungerlo sperando potesse essere utile  :Smile: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

